
Muscles may preserve a shortcut to restore lost strength - bookofjoe
https://www.mprnews.org/story/2019/01/25/npr-muscles-may-preserve-a-shortcut-to-restore-lost-strength
======
bookofjoe
Original paper:
[https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fphys.2018.0188...](https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fphys.2018.01887/full)

